# Complete Electric DC Conversion Kit



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

In an effort to help people on their first build I have put a complete list, or what I believe to be. Some of these other so called "complete" kits for sale through vendors or individuals are missing so many parts. I am on my first EV build and wish there were a post (maybe there is?) which gave a list of most, if not all, of the components needed. I thought I would list the parts I am using in my DC conversion. I will put a (?) if a component may be optional. Please feel free to add on or direct to any alternate post if one exists;

1. DC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car (WARP9 for me)
2. Controller with appropriate voltage, amps and features you require for your buid. (Zilla 1k for me)
3. Charger to charge batteries (make sure the voltage and battery type work with your batteries) Zivan NG3 144 V
4. Batteries, lead or lithium, costs can be expensive for battery packs
5. BMS(?) Battery Management System (I won't get into to much detail)
6. Controller box with electric cooling fan to house controller and other electrical components.
7. Liquid cooling kit(?) If required by your controller.
8. Pot box, throttle lever that tells controller the throttle position
9. Main contactor for the ignition key to activate the electric drive
10, Reverse contactors(?) if you want to have the motor spin backwards if there is no reverse in transmission
11. Main fuse with holder for circuit protection etc
12. 2/0 gauge 600 volt cable wire to connect the motor, controller and batteries.
13 heat shrink and rubber boots for wire and lugs
14. Battery lugs or bus bars depending on which batteries used.
15. Adapter and coupler for motor-to-transmission(?) if your not using direct drive or other final drive
16. DC-DC converter or accesory battery to power low voltage system
17. Battery boxes
18. Circuit breaker for maintenance or emergency 
19. Voltmeter
20. Ammeter 
21. Other meters (?)
22. Shunt (?)
23. Mount for meters(?)
24. Speed sensor for motor rpm(?)
25. Heater(?)
26. A/c system(?)
26. Vacuum pump for power brakes(?)
27. Pulley for power steering(?)
28. Other relays (?)
29. Other fans for cooling or heat sinks(?)
30. Inertia switch(?)
31. Motor temp gauge/switch(?)
32. Motor mounts(?)
33. Controller pre-charge resistor(s) if required(?)
34. Tools, especially for cutting and crimping HV wiring http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304549


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I have created three wiki links already. Here....
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75703
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73869
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=304549

You can help if you want by adding to the lists.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

oh woops, I see you have already seen my tools list wiki.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, thanks for adding those links, I have read them. I was just posting a specific list of the EV components. You've done an excellent job posting the build and donor car info.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you. I have to give credit to TigerNut and Ziggythewiz, because they helped out on those links a lot. They did most of the work on two out of three of those links, I just set them up.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Appreciate you all. Thanks! How can we add some of the other items to the list? Can you edit the post to add the few additional items I listed?


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, if you want to add, delete, or make changes to any wiki, then you have to be signed in aka logged on, whichever way you say it. Then at the bottom of the page you will see edit, advanced edit, and history. Edit allows you to edit the page however much you want. With advanced edit, though, it allows you to preview what has been done, before you save it. History allows you to view one or compare two edits that were saved.


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd have included a precharge resistor across the main contactor to stop it slamming together when powered up. Or maybe I'm wrong. Is there a reason you haven't included this, other than that the supplier would send you one?


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tedktis said:


> In an effort to help people on their first build I have put a complete list, or what I believe to be. Some of these other so called "complete" kits for sale through vendors or individuals are missing so many parts. I am on my first EV build and wish there were a post (maybe there is?) which gave a list of most, if not all, of the components needed. I thought I would list the parts I am using in my DC conversion. I will put a (?) if a component may be optional. Please feel free to add on or direct to any alternate post if one exists;
> 
> 1. DC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car (WARP9 for me)
> 2. Controller with appropriate voltage, amps and features you require for your buid. (Zilla 1k for me)
> ...


 Thanks for your input


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Duxuk said:


> I'd have included a precharge resistor across the main contactor to stop it slamming together when powered up. Or maybe I'm wrong. Is there a reason you haven't included this, other than that the supplier would send you one?


It's on line #33.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Maybe some type of J1772 connector?

http://www.modularevpower.com/J1772_connectors.htm

I'm going to have to figure out the rest of those items in August if I am 'on schedule'. The Warp 9 is the only choice I have made so far.


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Maybe some type of J1772 connector?
> 
> http://www.modularevpower.com/J1772_connectors.htm
> 
> I'm going to have to figure out the rest of those items in August if I am 'on schedule'. The Warp 9 is the only choice I have made so far.


The warp 9 is a darn good motor.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Tedktis said:


> In an effort to help people on their first build I have put a complete list, or what I believe to be. Some of these other so called "complete" kits for sale through vendors or individuals are missing so many parts. I am on my first EV build and wish there were a post (maybe there is?) which gave a list of most, if not all, of the components needed. I thought I would list the parts I am using in my DC conversion.


1. DC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car. Warp 9 ($1900 w/shipping)
2. Controller with appropriate voltage, amps and features you require for your build. Netgain HV Industrial Controller? ($2500 )
3. Charger to charge batteries (make sure the voltage and battery type work with your batteries) More research needed
4. Batteries, lead or lithium, costs can be expensive for battery packs Lithium 100 Ah, 120V or 144V, Probably Sinopoly or CALB. ($4800-$6000)
5. BMS(?) Battery Management System More research needed
6. Controller box with electric cooling fan to house controller and other electrical components. I have a metal box for electrical stuff that might work. I have metal industrial computer fans to work on switched 12V ($0)
7. Liquid cooling kit(?) I guess, it seems like poor engineering to me ($80, I can reuse parts and build this most likely.)
8. Pot box, throttle lever that tells controller the throttle position. Hall Effect throttle assembly ($185)
9. Main contactor for the ignition key to activate the electric drive More research needed
10, Reverse contactors(?) if you want to have the motor spin backwards if there is no reverse in transmission I plan on using the transmission to put it into reverse ($0)
11. Main fuse with holder for circuit protection etc More research needed, It will go into electrical box
12. 2/0 gauge 600 volt cable wire to connect the motor, controller and batteries. Yes, with conduit ($100)
13 heat shrink and rubber boots for wire and lugs Yes ($10)
14. Battery lugs or bus bars depending on which batteries used. Yes ($110)
15. Adapter and coupler for motor-to-transmission. Both a adapter plate and a threaded coupler I guess ($300 DIY, $1000 done this week)
16. DC-DC converter or accessory battery to power low voltage system More research needed, some days I like the DC-DC option better, others it is the 12V battery ($250)
17. Battery boxes - Yes ($200)
18. Circuit breaker for maintenance or emergency Yes, main disconnect switch
19. Voltmeter
20. Ammeter 
21. Other meters (?)
22. Shunt (?)
23. Mount for meters(?)
24. Speed sensor for motor rpm - Yes, it mounts on the shaft ($95)
25. Heater(?) - Yes, but only a space heater plugged in when in the garage in the morning. ($0)
26. A/c system(?) - No, I'll have the vent fans. I could see adding ice to a cooler and blowing that cold air around, but it is not needed. ($0)
26. Vacuum pump for power brakes(?) Yes ($425)
27. Pulley for power steering(?) - They also make a pump ($850 )
28. Other relays (?)
29. Other fans for cooling or heat sinks(?)
30. Inertia switch(?)
31. Motor temp gauge/switch(?)
32. Motor mounts(?) ($150)
33. Controller pre-charge resistor(s) if required(?)
34. Tools, especially for cutting and crimping HV wiring I can borrow tools

My additions
35. Aluminum flywheel ($400)
36. LED tail lights ($250)
37. Digital gauges
38. Back to the future flux capacitor ($35)
39. NGC motor Interface? ($300)
40. iPhone/ipod cable to amplifier
41. Fiberglass bed, bumper, and possibly hood $1286
42. Line-X bed liner $500

$14,726, and that is before the fuses, contactors, and any other odds and ends with the smaller 120V pack. A little over my $10k estimate...

I will work more on piecing together all of these parts over Labor Day weekend. To be honest, the electrical stuff looks a lot easier to me than the removal part and repair has been.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have updated a few things as I advance the planning for what parts will be needed.

1. DC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car. Warp 9 ($1900 w/shipping)
2. Controller with appropriate voltage, amps and features you require for your build. Netgain PulsaR? ($4500 ) 
3. Charger to charge batteries (make sure the voltage and battery type work with your batteries) Part of above
4. Batteries, lead or lithium, costs can be expensive for battery packs Lithium 100 Ah, 120V or 144V, Probably Gray CALB. ($4800-$6000)
5. BMS(?) Battery Management System Not at this time
6. Controller box with electric cooling fan to house controller and other electrical components. I have a metal box for electrical stuff that might work. I have metal industrial computer fans to work on switched 12V ($0)
7. Liquid cooling kit(?) I guess, it seems like poor engineering to me ($80, I can reuse parts and build this most likely. Maybe it comes with this new controller. Anyways, it isn't needed in the winter here for my short trips)
8. Pot box, throttle lever that tells controller the throttle position. Hall Effect throttle assembly ($185)
9. Main contactor for the ignition key to activate the electric drive More research needed
10. Reverse contactors(?) if you want to have the motor spin backwards if there is no reverse in transmission I plan on using the transmission to put it into reverse ($0)
11. Main fuse with holder for circuit protection etc More research needed, It will go into electrical box
12. 2/0 gauge 600 volt cable wire to connect the motor, controller and batteries. Yes, with conduit ($100)
13 heat shrink and rubber boots for wire and lugs Yes ($10)
14. Battery lugs or bus bars depending on which batteries used. Yes ($110, possibly included in battery price)
15. Adapter and coupler for motor-to-transmission. Both a adapter plate and a threaded coupler I guess ($300 DIY, $900 professionally done)
16. DC-DC converter or accessory battery to power low voltage system More research needed, some days I like the DC-DC option better, others it is the 12V battery (Included in the Netgain PulsaR)
17. Battery boxes - Yes ($75, I have the parts on hand for most)
18. Circuit breaker for maintenance or emergency Yes, main disconnect switch ($200)
19. Voltmeter
20. Ammeter 
21. Other meters (?)
22. Shunt (?)
23. Mount for meters(?)
24. Speed sensor for motor rpm - Yes, it mounts on the shaft ($95)
25. Heater(?) - Yes, but only a space heater plugged in when in the garage in the morning. ($0)
26. A/c system(?) - No, I'll have the vent fans. I could see adding ice to a cooler and blowing that cold air around, but it is not needed. ($0)
26. Vacuum pump for power brakes(?) Yes ($425) I have to look into this more
27. Pulley for power steering(?) - They also make a pump ($850 )I have to look into this more
28. Other relays (?)
29. Other fans for cooling or heat sinks(?)
30. Inertia switch(?)
31. Motor temp gauge/switch(?)
32. Motor mounts(?) ($150)
33. Controller pre-charge resistor(s) if required(?)
34. Tools, especially for cutting and crimping HV wiring I can borrow tools

My additions
35. Aluminum flywheel ($400, I still have to understand this part much better and how I can still use the clutch to shift gears)
36. LED tail lights ($250)
37. Digital gauges ($17, $110, $65, $110?, $110, $10) http://www.lightobject.com/4-12-Digital-Red-LED-200V-Meter-P77.aspx http://intellitronix.com/speedometers.html http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Speed...-2-fkmr3&keywords=intellitronix+red+led+gauge
http://www.lightobject.com/Programmable-Digital-AH-meter-Ideal-for-battery-monitoring-P278.aspx
http://www.amazon.com/Intellitronix...8948592&sr=8-8&keywords=intellitronix+red+led
I'm not sure how critical the tach is. Would it be cool, and maybe help fill in some space? GPS Speed sensor. temperature sensor http://www.lightobject.com/Mini-Dig...erature-Reader-with-Analog-like-bar-P421.aspx
 38. Back to the future flux capacitor ($35)
39.POR-15 frame paint and de-rust ($200)
40. iPhone/ipod cable to amplifier ($30, $30 for holder)
41. Fiberglass bed, bumper, and possibly hood $1286, and it was worth it.
42. POR-15 bed liner $200

 
$$$, and that is before the fuses, contactors, and any other odds and ends with the smaller 120V pack. A little over my $10k estimate...

I will work more on piecing together all of these parts over Labor Day weekend. To be honest, the electrical stuff looks a lot easier to me than the removal part and repair has been.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Where has the time gone...I am now looking into an AC motor system, and I'm actually about 1 month away from buying the parts.


1. AC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car. HPEVS AC-75 (Along with #2)
2. Controller with appropriate voltage, amps and features you require for your build. Curtis 144V, 500A ($5900 ) 
3. Charger to charge batteries (make sure the voltage and battery type work with your batteries) Elcon PFC5000 ($1600)
4. Batteries, lead or lithium, costs can be expensive for battery packs Lithium 100 Ah, 144V, Probably Gray CALB. ($6750)
7. Liquid cooling kit(?) Not needed for AC ($0)
8. Pot box, throttle lever that tells controller the throttle position. Hall Effect throttle assembly or 5kohm potentiometer ($149-$199)
9. Main contactor for the ignition key to activate the electric drive More research needed
10. Reverse contactors(?) if you want to have the motor spin backwards if there is no reverse in transmission I plan on using the transmission to put it into reverse ($0)
11. Main fuse with holder for circuit protection etc More research needed, It will go into electrical box
12. 2/0 gauge 600 volt cable wire to connect the motor, controller and batteries. Yes, with conduit ($100)
13 heat shrink and rubber boots for wire and lugs Yes ($10)
14. Battery lugs or bus bars depending on which batteries used. Yes ($110, possibly included in battery price)
15. Adapter and coupler for motor-to-transmission. Both a adapter plate and a threaded coupler I guess ($900 professionally done)
16. DC-DC converter or accessory battery to power low voltage system More research needed, some days I like the DC-DC option better, others it is the 12V battery ($145-$249)http://www.ebay.com/itm/EV-DC-to-DC-Converter-Electric-Car-Voltage-Reduce-144V-volt-to-13-8V-35-Amp-480W-/110782179512
17. Battery boxes - Yes, Pelican Box 1690, installed ($175, completed)
18. Circuit breaker for maintenance or emergency Yes, main disconnect switch ($200)
19. Voltmeter
20. Ammeter 
21. Other meters (?)
22. Shunt (?)
23. Mount for meters(?)
24. Speed sensor for motor rpm - Yes, it mounts on the shaft ($95)
25. Heater(?) - Yes, but only a space heater plugged in when in the garage in the morning. ($0)
26. A/c system(?) - No, I'll have the vent fans. I could see adding ice to a cooler and blowing that cold air around, but it is not needed. ($0)
26. Vacuum pump for power brakes(?) Yes ($425) I have to look into this more
27. Pulley for power steering(?) - They also make a pump ($850 )I have to look into this more
28. Other relays (?)
29. Other fans for cooling or heat sinks(?)
30. Inertia switch($130)
31. Motor temp gauge/switch(?)
32. Motor mounts(?) ($150)
33. Controller pre-charge resistor(s) if required(?)
34. Tools, especially for cutting and crimping HV wiring I can borrow tools

My additions
35. Aluminum flywheel ($400, I still have to understand this part much better and how I can still use the clutch to shift gears)
36. LED tail lights, done ($250)
37. Digital gauges ($17, $110, $65, $110?, $110, $10) http://www.lightobject.com/4-12-Digital-Red-LED-200V-Meter-P77.aspx http://intellitronix.com/speedometers.html http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Speed...-2-fkmr3&keywords=intellitronix+red+led+gauge
http://www.lightobject.com/Programmable-Digital-AH-meter-Ideal-for-battery-monitoring-P278.aspx
http://www.amazon.com/Intellitronix...8948592&sr=8-8&keywords=intellitronix+red+led
I'm not sure how critical the tach is. Would it be cool, and maybe help fill in some space? GPS Speed sensor. temperature sensor http://www.lightobject.com/Mini-Dig...erature-Reader-with-Analog-like-bar-P421.aspx
 38. Back to the future flux capacitor ($35)
39.POR-15 frame paint and de-rust, done ($400)
40. iPhone/ipod cable to amplifier ($30, $30 for holder)
41. Fiberglass bed, bumper, done $1286, and it was worth it.
42. EVSE Level 2 charger ($1200)

This is getting a little crazy with the prices... I mean this project is looking to be around $20,000 now...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Caps18 said:


> Where has the time gone...I am now looking into an AC motor system, and I'm actually about 1 month away from buying the parts.
> 
> 
> 1. AC motor that will have enuf power for the weight of donor car. HPEVS AC-75 (Along with #2)
> ...



OK my car is on the road - it's great fun to drive - and cheap!
I have put my input and costs in blue
The EV stuff added up to about $3,500
The rest of the car, chassis, body, suspension was about $3,000
It then cost $2,000 for all of the certification and legal stuff to get it on the road

It's pretty rapid for a road car but I need more for the track
I need - 
Another $1,000 worth of Headways
The OpenRevolt 1000amp controller (when the experts have finished developing it)
Then it is going to show a few petrol-heads those LED backlights


----------

